# Cousins more impressive than Wall



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> While John Wall, who, to be fair, scored 18 points and 10 assists earlier this week, also committed eight turnovers, DeMarcus Cousins has looked to be the better player according to a Wednesday ranking of rookies. Cousins takes over the top spot after a monster showing in the Kings' 79-78 win over the Wolves. Cousins had 22 points, 12 rebounds, five assists and the game-winning hook shot hook shot with 2.9 seconds left. Cousins has been a beast in Vegas and looks like a real threat in the Rookie of the Year race.


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/205173-cousins-more-impressive-than-wall?eref=fromSI


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cousins was the best player on that UK team from January on. If he can contain his emotions he is going to be an all-star for quite a while.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Cousins was the best player on that UK team from January on. If he can contain his emotions he is going to be an all-star for quite a while.


Yup, agreed. Many people had been saying that Cousins was the most talented player in the draft and I specifically wanted him to end up in Detroit, but he should just fine in Sacto as well, perhaps even better teamed up with Evans.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

if cousins can keep his head on straight, stay focused on the game of basketball and not get lazy he could be a beast for a long time


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He looks like a monster. In a year or two, Tyreke Evans and DeMarcus Cousins will be one of the better combos in the league.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I remember back when a lot of people on here said Cousins was too lazy and slow to make it in the NBA. I would have drafted him over Wall in a heart beat. The Wizards would have been better off with Cousins, but yeah he'll do great things for the Kings.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Umm this article is false! Wall has infact looked like the better player. Dont know where article writer got the Cousins has been better thing, Cousin has shown he has the skillset, but his numbers on the offensive end have been poor (%-wise). He forced things a lot. Wall looks like he will be getting calls right from the get go, this guy looks so natural on the court. He and Arenas are going to be a nightmare for teams.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh my god. Wall is so much better than Cousin whiner. Dude, you can defend that guy all you want but if a guy acts like he did in a summer league game. You got nothing but heartache coming.

Wall went well beyond my expectations even for a summer league game.


----------

